# Ipe Deck Maintenance



## sam72 (May 11, 2016)

After trolling through the online forums I am not sure how to treat my IPE deck. 

I have treated it 5 times in 2.5 years with IPE suitable oil - it still looks pretty pathetic. I live in SoCal and it gets a lot of direct sun. 

It used to look warm brown - now it looks grey. I have cleaned and scrubbedit (hands and knees with hard bristle brush) with special deck soap which removes residue dirt but it looks so grey. 

Photos

- close up showing cracks in the wood, 
- the whole area 
- the brownish red area is where the grill usually sits so doesn't get as much sun. 

I feel like I am putting in the work and not getting good results which is frustrating. I don't mind the maintenance but only if I get results.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

sam72 said:


> I have cleaned and scrubbedit (hands and knees with hard bristle brush) with special deck soap


Yep, that's how its done. Exactly what deck cleaner did you use? What oil?

Your deck is dirty with pollen, dirt, etc.

Send me a PM with your E-mail, and I will send you photos of before/during/after of a similar situation. I used Messmers and Penofin.


----------



## sam72 (May 11, 2016)

I used penofilin.


----------



## sam72 (May 11, 2016)

I don't know how to pm you. Can you post on the forum?


----------



## sam72 (May 11, 2016)

Benjamin Moore multi purpose cleaner for decks


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have an ipe deck I built about 8 years ago. When I first built it, I was pretty careful to clean it and oil it, but it got grey anyway. Then I stopped worrying and let it go grey, I don't bother oiling it. I clean the deck once a year, but that wood is so tough and durable I don't think I really need to do that either. I just got used to grey, you know fifty shades of grey isn't all that bad... In 8 years there is virtually no wear on the deck, no deterioration, no worries, no problems. I think I will crack a beer I get so happy thinking about zero maintenance....


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

See below. See your PM and I will send you good quality images. Limited to about 100K here. The foreground on the first shows deterioration of finish after 1 year, background (stair landing) is after cleaning. Second photo shows entire deck cleaned, and oil applied to foreground area. ( I have BBQ on the deck, it weighs a couple hundred pounds, and I'm not carrying it down the stairs, so I have to do one section, then the other) Actually, deck boards are Tigerwood and posts are Ipe, but little difference.

The first time I applied the oil, I was probably a little over-zealous and left excess oil on the decking, which has a hard time fully drying, and then dirt clings to it. Had a fair amount of rain before staining, and possibly the wood was still too moist and had trouble accepting the oil.


----------



## sam72 (May 11, 2016)

"The foreground on the first shows deterioration of finish after 1 year, background (stair landing) is after cleaning"

Fantastic work!

what was the band of cleaner you used? My original photos were AFTER much scrubbing with Benjamin Moores General cleaner for decks. They did not come up nice like yours - hoping I can find another cleaner to get that grime off. 

Sam


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Use products specifically for Ipe. Mesmers or Penifin has been around for long time ( may not be around much longer due to volatile organics, but they are proven). Follow instructions, except where you see their video with a guy leisurely moving a broom back and forth--- you need to scrub.


----------



## sam72 (May 11, 2016)

I am going to try using a second cleaner Penefin brand instead of Benjamin moore - Your results from grey/black to brown is what I want to achieve. I hope second time's a charm!

Thanks very much for taking the time to answer my questions!


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

You should get the brightener too. It doesn't really brighten, but it brings back the proper ph of the wood.

The tinted oils seem to last longer (better at blocking the UVs)


----------

